# Let's see your farm dogs!



## grayshell38

Of course we all love our horses, but lets hear about our smaller little herd buddies! Post pics and stories of your dog(s). (Mods, if this post shouldn't be here, sorry, and feel free to move it to where it would be more appropriate. ) I'll start! 
This is Xada (pron. Zay-duh) She is a coming three year old German Shepherd and we've had her since she was a pup. She is technically my mother's dog, but she and I are in love with each other so everyone calls her mine. She's too smart for her own good somtimes, loves picking up sticks too big for her, and playing in the water. Since I board my horses and the place I board them at has their own dogs I can't take her there, but she says hi to a pair of horses that live along the road we take our walks on. She always does her puppy bark and rolls over for them. It's very cute! Now lets see all of your buddies!


----------



## 3neighs

Beautiful shepherd!

This is Ace, our 7-year-old German shorthaired pointer. He's the keeper of the goat, ducks and children and one heck of a pheasant hunter.


----------



## dressagebelle

These dogs aren't mine, they are the ranch owners dogs, but since Buddy spends most of his time hanging out with me I call him mine. Buddy is the blue merle Australian Shepherd dog. He does my feed runs, and water cleaning with me, and stays by my trailer as long as I'm home. Abby is the Belgian Malinois mix. She loves to follow you on trail and keep all the horses goats, cows, and sheep in line. buddy.jpg abby.jpg buddyabby.jpg


----------



## CowGirlUp9448

I have an Austrailan (I never spell that right lol) Shepherd. He is 4 years old and his name is Avalanche. He does everything from herding cattle, horses, chickens (haha) and anything else to going on trail rides with me and spending his time being an all around family/farm dog. I don't have any pics uploaded atm but I will post some pics in a second.


----------



## justsambam08

These are my two Shelties, Sophie (on the right) and Sissy (on the left). This is a cute picture from when they were puppies--thats a medium dog sized crate bed....now only one of them fits into that thing! Anyway, they LOVE to herd anything that moves--small children, other dogs, my TB (he does not like this at all) even each other! I board my horse, but we can bring dogs out as long as their well behaved. Sissy treats horses like giant monster dogs--her first instinct is to roll over for them, then she barks at them. Sophie just completely plays 'dead dog' unless you nudge her with your foot to move.


----------



## Indyhorse

Aww, lovely babies! That sheltie picture is just too cute.

Here are a few pics of my working line collies:
























And my poor Bonnie girl's massive litter last year!


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Crimsonhorse01

OH! beautiful. I love Collies. I had to give mine away to a family as he started running cows. 
Then theirs Chigger the red merle Aussie.
And the Ferocious guard dog Jessabel the Cocker Spaniel.


----------



## Indyhorse

Crimsonhorse01 said:


> OH! beautiful. I love Collies. I had to give mine away to a family as he started running cows.
> Then theirs Chigger the red merle Aussie.
> And the Ferocious guard dog Jessabel the Cocker Spaniel.



Awww...you should have tried to find a working home for him. Collies with working instinct these days are rare and precious indeed. Most people think it is common with them because they are classed as a "herding breed", but really, the honest to goodness working collies with actual, instinctual herding ability are very, very hard to come by. He is gorgeous though, I love the tri-headed whites.

I love your aussie, I have a tri male aussie as well. I always loved the red merles, they are stunning! And Jessabel is lovely, impecably groomed! (the dog groomer in me always notices)


----------



## trIplEcrOwngIrl

so cute guys! I am going to have an ausie one day but for now I have no farm dogs  Here is my beagle though


----------



## CowGirlUp9448

**Sorry for the double post but I got a picture this time LOL**
*Here is my 4 year old neutered Aussie, Avalanche. Then my brothers 6 year old Border Collie, Ivy. She was a "city" dog til last year and is just not starting to listen to commands. But she has always had the instinct. *
*I got Avalanche when he was 6 weeks old and have taught him everything I could. Both are working Cattle,Horse,Chickens and whatever else you would want "rounded-up" lol*

*







*


----------



## Crimsonhorse01

I was scared the rancher would shoot him. Hes with a great family with three little boys. They love him to death. 
Thank you on the compliment on Jes. I groom her myself so it means allot! 


Indyhorse said:


> Awww...you should have tried to find a working home for him. Collies with working instinct these days are rare and precious indeed. Most people think it is common with them because they are classed as a "herding breed", but really, the honest to goodness working collies with actual, instinctual herding ability are very, very hard to come by. He is gorgeous though, I love the tri-headed whites.
> 
> I love your aussie, I have a tri male aussie as well. I always loved the red merles, they are stunning! And Jessabel is lovely, impecably groomed! (the dog groomer in me always notices)


----------



## smrobs

Beautiful dogs, everyone. It seems like working dogs are the most common. We raise and train border collies for cattle work. Here are just a few of our current dogs. 

Here is our main man, Bill









Here is one of his pups, Radar.









Here are some of our older pictures.

In this one, I got bored one winter and trained a sled dog team.









And here is how we used to train our puppies. We kept the Angora goats so that the puppies could learn to bite without hurting the herd.

























































And last but not least, "Get him Duke!" LOL.









And a couple of videos from this summer. I was playing around with my new camcorder.


----------



## stacieandtheboys

I love Border Collies. Your videos are amazing.

Here are some pics of my dogs. we have 5.

Blanco (chow lab mix) Blanco is a rescue who was severely asbused. It took my husband 6 months to even be able to touch him. He is our outside dog. Great around the horses but loves the taste of chicken a lottle to much so we have to put him up when the chickens come out.

Sugar (yellow lab) is another one we took in. She had severe separation anxiety when we first got her. She is a mess. She likes to take dips in the horse trough. It is hilarious. She is always wet and muddy in the summer.

Tucker (black mutt) is our youngest. My sil calls me one day and says hey they have puppies up here for free. We had just moved had plenty of room and I said why not. She brings home this weak (he had been pulled off his mama and had no milk all day) pup with no teeth and eyes barely open. I bottle fed that dog for 2 weeks until he learned to lap. He is super smart, but really flighty.

Sam (Shepherd) is our oldest female. She will be 9 next montha nd is starting to have some real arthritis issues. We may not have her much longer. We have tried supplements and antiinflamatories and nothing seems to work. 

Tex (boxer mix) is our resident lazy dog he is asleep on the couch as I type. Not sure what makes him think that is ok since he just started doing it. He is our oldest dog. he was pet of the week on our local channel when we lived in Arizona. I waited for 3 hours to adopt that dog. i got there at 8 when the shelter opened to tell them who I was there for even though the kennel didn't open till 11. He loves to play ball, and talk back. he can also sing.

I would have more dogs if my husband would let me.


----------



## thunderhooves

I will find a pic of our 2 later!


----------



## horses4life43

All so cute! I love the videos you got of them herding smrobs. And all the others are to adorable


----------



## thunderhooves

Hey! This is Star(the cream one with blue eyes), and our new cow puppy Lacey! She is still with her mom next door to us, she's five weeks old! Isn't she cute?
EDIT
Star's eyes look white in this pic,lol. They ARE blue,though!lol


----------



## ilovemyPhillip

_Wow! That is so cool how y'all's dogs can work livestock. My guys are security and companions. I love the Angora's! I plan on getting a doe to cross my Boer with !!

Well, first, here is Marcus. He's my best friend, we go hiking together all the time. He and I race through the neighbor's hay field, me on the four wheeler. He sometimes works the goats. I *L-O-V-E *THIS DOG, I trained him myself. He knows how to 'whoa', 'walk, trot, and canter'. He does Automatic lead changes, and is such a sweetie! 



















Now, here's Marcus's twin brother, Max. He's retarded, with ADHD. And has a bladder control problem. We just keep him around for Marcus. I personally don't like this dumb dog. He peed on me while I was laying in bed :shock::?:evil::-x. Yes, I was mad.










Annnddd, Misha. 

She's a yorkie, but rocks! She's the greatest. 


















































And here's my city dog, Emmy and Frank.
Frank;








Emmy;









_


----------



## ilovemyPhillip

_The end _


----------



## coffeemama

*Here are my ranch doggies*

Tori and Jag, my frenchies are the best ranch doggies. Note Jag fell asleep on Tori's back while she guarded the property from vicious bunnies.


----------



## ChingazMyBoy

*I'll have to upload the photos of my farm dogs, once I get to the farm. I love them, my baby boy is Squirl though *


----------



## grayshell38

everyone's dogs are so cute!! Hmm. I wish I could find a pic of the family dog we had when I was growing up, she was my favorite dog ever. I'll have to ask my dad if he has any pics...


----------



## danastark

Here's my non-horse dog, Annie who likes to chase them and occasionally gets nailed for it! She's learning not to chase the cats or eat the hamster but she's definitely a hunter at heart..... Very sweet with people, I always say she'd lick a robber to death......









This is Skyler, our cattle dog mix. He REALLY has a heeling instinct, used to drive us crazy, heeling us, still occasionally gets carried away and gets us (OUCH!!) but he really goes for the horses' heels, wants to herd them so badly but they just don't listen or they turn on him and send him running with his tail tucked!! He's much more obedient than the husky. I can call and point where I want him to go and he mostly does it, unless he's on the tail of a rabbit! Loves to jump, do dog agility kinds of things.
As a puppy-









All grown up now-


----------



## fourtwentyam

Everyone has such cute dogs! Lemme introduce... ROXY!!


----------



## LolHorse

Awww! Everyone as cute dogs so far. C: I ADORE Roxy's blue eye!









Puddin' leg Jack Russels!
My dog Jane (left) and my barn owners dog Tugs (right)
My dogs are not barn dogs, very rarely do I bring my dog to the barn. Tugs on the other hand is a outdoor dog, and a very tough one indeed. Tugs is 19 years old and is still going strong, though recently unable to hear, deaf.(usally comes back to the barn from hunting trips with bunnies or mice) xD nasty Tugs. My dog Jane is 9, and I call her ol' grey beard.


----------



## janxaee

This is the love of my life, Sadie, my English Pointer....horrible guard dog, pointer, bird hunter, and goat chaser extraordinare!


----------



## AnnaLover

My family has 6 dogs but mine is Zoe, a 5 year old border collie/ aussie/ and I think coyote mix lol!
She might look older because of the white on her face but I can assure you she is her age because I have known her since she was born 
She is a major stinker and chases the horse up and down the fence when they run, barking her fool head off. But, she is my baby and I love her so much! She is also an awesome agility dog, she can jump so high!!! She is wayyyy too smart for her own good and can open gates and get out of our yard in unknown ways  Anyways, here's my girl


----------



## 3neighs

Janxaee, great shot of Sadie in the field!


----------



## HorseOfCourse

I only have a non-horsey dog because she is afraid of horses..but here she is anyways..her name is Lady Jane and shes a sheltie.. She's 5 or 6 now and is slowly developing hip displagia.


----------



## AnnaLover

Oh my, i am in love with Lady Jane!


----------



## Heybird

HorseOfCourse beautiful sheltie, we also have a tri color  
Our sheltie is named "April Love", she is 4 now. She herds the children, sometimes me on laundry day, the kittehs, and our horses. She is definitely naturally born to be herding things I think she lives, breaths, and dreams it :wink:









April didn't scratch the couch btw.... my brothers gave us the couch after his crazy cat tore it up.










Although she did not destroy the couch, she most DEFINITELY "Eats chair... num num" :lol:









with our bengal kitten, she was a runt and had a hard time keeping warm....


----------



## Vidaloco

Keeper-








Old photo of Daisy. I've posted this before, Its just before or after a sneeze









I just took all my old photos off the computer for the year and put them on Disk I'll have to find some of the Scotties


----------



## eventerdrew

I have four farm dogs. 

Beau (5 yo)- Australian Shepard X Blue Heeler (strictly outside dog, no pics)
Nibble (5 yo)- Australian Shepard X Sheltie(strictly outside dog, no pics)
Holly (3 yo)- Pitt Bull X Mastiff (brindle)
Buster (14 yo)- Dauschund X Cocker Spaniel.

Beau, Nibble, and Holly were adopted (at different times) from the same shelter. Buster was originally adopted by my great-grandfather in 1996 as a puppy and when he passed away he became my dog.

Sooo... pics. Holly is the brindle. We believe she's Pitt X Mastiff but I would be open to breed suggestions. We're not exactly sure. Almost positive on the Mastiff part.

Buster is the short chestnut colored one


----------



## OdinsOwn

Aussie Laini-- who's only purpose in life is to "watch" the horses... and alert us as soon as one moves....









The frenchie gang... (Radar- the little brindle guy, and Rota)









And the weener dog because I guess I have to put him up to! (Puddy)


----------



## smrobs

Lovemyphillip, I have a cat named Misha. Did you know that it is Russian for teddy bear?


----------



## My Beau

Here are my 2 jack russell mixes (we think with fox terrier). 

Max is the tri-color, he's almost 3 years old and we've had him since he was 3 months. He LOVES going out to the barn while I feed and do chores. Tucker is the black/white, he's a year and a half old. We adopted him from the SPCA about a month and a half ago. He's learning to not be afraid of the horses... And yes, their ears look like that ALL the time - left is permanently up


----------



## fourtwentyam

^ Those ears are too cute! I am loving all of these rescue dogs!


----------



## BarneyBabby

Alright heres one of my babies...hes not a dog but hey hes in the canine family!! Heres my barn wolf Jasper. And then I have my barn dog my black german shep. VanHelsing


----------



## BarneyBabby

Heres another picture of VanHelsing(I call him my wolf wanna be because he looks like a black wolf :lol


----------



## My Beau

Wow, Jasper's gorgeous! I've heard of people having wolves before, is he friendly? What kind of wolf is he?


----------



## BarneyBabby

Oh yeah hes friendly. He won't be the first one to greet you at the door or anything, hes always by my side. He never walks away from me or gets distracted. He will let anyone pet him and loves it but I tell people if he's not by my side and i left him in a stall while i ride(which is rare because he goes out with me on trails or lays by the arena), dont touch him. He gets upset when i leave him and has tried to bite someone....or so that person told me but i dont belive it,that girls a liar, but i dont wanna risk it.


----------



## paintluver

I wanna see more pics of Jasper! He is amazingly beautiful! You are so lucky to have a wolf!


----------



## AnnaLover

paintluver said:


> I wanna see more pics of Jasper! He is amazingly beautiful! You are so lucky to have a wolf!


Me too!


----------



## SeeinSpotz

*=)*

this is Jack. he is 17 months old!!


----------



## HorseOfCourse

AnnaLover said:


> Oh my, i am in love with Lady Jane!


Thanks. Haha. She has a pretty interesting story behind her. She was raised by one of my mom's dialysis patients [she works on an ambulance] and my mom was talking to him about how her pug had just recently died...then he said he was getting rid of his last pup because he didn't feel he could care for them any longer. He was a BIG man and totally blind in both eyes. She really is great though.


----------



## BarneyBabby

Alright! I need to take some anyways, I havent taken any pictures of my wolves in about a year haha. I hate taking pictures haha but I will be sure to take some for yall!


----------



## DarkEquine

Just thought I'd introduce two special little canines! 

MY wonderful non-horsie German Shepherd, Zachariah (Zac)!!

Pup pictures:









First afternoon home









I did a bad thing, Mum!

And now all grow-ed up!!









But the hose attacked ME, I promise!

...and just thought I'd an an OFFICAL farm dog, the gorgeous Kel (the Kelpie)! She belongs to my riding instructor, and she LOVES to watch horses, keep the neighbours cows from coming too close to the fence, and helping out on trail rides!!

P.S. sorry all the pics are massive!!


----------



## Nutty Saddler

My guard dog - can't spell his name but it's pronounced - boondash -

He is a Hungarian Caucasian - this dosen't mean he is white but that he comes from the caucasus 
mountains where they were used to protect the herds from bears and wolves.

For size he is about 2' 6" at the shoulder


----------



## Vidaloco

Great looking pups everyone 
I just took a non-goofy looking Miss Daisy photo-


----------



## Unwoven

My pudd Jack :]


----------



## Vidaloco

..........And Angus, he needs a haircut (the outdoor shot)
And Ivy (indoor shot) she needs a haircut too. 
I still have Tater Tot to get a shot of :lol:


----------



## Vidaloco

Finally! Heres Tater Tot. Her and Angus are brother and sister. Ivy is their mom.


----------



## Lonestar22

Ruger ( blue heeler x pit bull) He's protecter of the farm and chaser of the cows.









Ringo (registered golden retriever) He's our hunting dog. Not a day of training for it in his life. Just does it natural. I onced watched him snag a dove right out of the air as it flew up in front of him.


















Boo (chocolate lab) Fat lazy good for nothing girl. But we love her.









**** dog aka DD (black mouth curr) Chaser of cows, horses, donkey, ducks, chickens, cats, birds, rabbit. Starer at hedgehog. Protecter of me when I try to give any other animal any attention. Whiner for food. Whiner for ear rubs. She enjoys cat bowling and grabing the horses tails as the run so she can be drug around. She's a cow chasing addict and loves to go for rides in the car. Also like to sllep on the bad and will try to push you off. She's my baby.



















http://i177.photobucket.com/albums/w235/freedomonhorseback/****.jpg


----------



## Vidaloco

Great photos Lonestar. I used to have an Irish Setter named Whiskey who was like your Ringo. She was a natural hunter and would point out birds then flush them and catch one mid flight :lol: I loved that dog


----------



## Lonestar22

Thanks! I love photography. Ringo is awesome. He's the old man though. It's gonna suck when he goes. But hopefully not for a while.


----------



## Pro

The Golden Retriever is Bart and Simba is the pug (who thinks hes a farm dog!). Barts not mine, but he comes riding with me everyday and stays at the barn.


----------



## farmpony84

omigosh. He looks just like my Angus. Man I miss that dog.


----------



## farmpony84

Scout (2 year old collie)








Flash (7 year old Bird dog)


----------



## grayshell38

Yay! I'm glad everyone is enjoying this thread! I found one of Xada's puppy pics. It's of her first day home. And she had a play date with Hershey, my friends' shepherd. Xada is American bred(narrow, more fine boned...ETC) and Hershey is German bred(thick,more blocky head..ETC),reg,and knows german commands. He is getting old, but he still knows how to put Xada in her place!! So here are pics of them playing and then at my friend's place afterward.


----------



## smrobs

OMG. I absolutely love GSDs. Those are both so gorgeous, though I personally always love the darker ones. ;p.


----------



## SabreBaby

All such beautiful dogs!!

Here is my Registered Boxer, Sabre. We call her Souie. Similar to the way you call a pig home to eat. She's wonderfully trained to do just about everything!! She follows us on rides everywhere, and I take her leash-less just about everywhere I go. I love her with all my heart! I've had her since she was 4 months old. Now she'll be three June 1st. 


-6 MONTHS:
Playing with Sadie. (awkward stages... lol!) 








Smokin' in the Car Floorboard.  








Stuck Leaf!! 









-1.5 YEARS:
1st Snow Days (look at that snow on her bottom lip!):


















Hehe. I just love her so!


----------



## grayshell38

Hehehe, thanks. I have to admit though that I am a sucker for dark sable GSDs. But I like them all. They are so smart, always keeping you on the look out. My friend's father has a litter due in a while, so maybe in a couple of months I'll have a puppy!! The parents' names are Jack and Jillian, so I'll probably have to do a nursery rhyme/fairy tale name for it.(<I want a boy, but...  )


----------



## paintluver

This is my puppy (9 y/o) Maggie Mae. She is my everything dog. She used to do agility but her hips got bad so now she is enjoying the retired life. She isn't a real farm dog, but she can ride horses!
















^Where are you mom, I wanna ride....








^I know his saddle blanket is all kinds of screwed up, that is why you used thin pads on horses with no withers! lol


----------



## snoggle

Here are my Great Pyrenees:


----------



## CheyAut

My kids 

5 y/o Alaskan Malamute Kairyl (kai like in kite, rul, for those who know some O Chem it's like chiral carbon but I changed the spelling)
(my dogs loved to knock the cushions off this couch lol)
























Awww puppy pics


----------



## CheyAut

These next two are sisters. They're 3 y/o. Their sire is a Leonberger, and their dam is 1/2 Newfoundland and 1/2 Pyrenean Mastiff.
Denver








































puppy photos!
























and Philly (they're named after hubby and my football teams... Denver Broncos and Philadelphia Eagles)








taking me back to shore


----------



## CheyAut

The rest are mini aussies (although Toby outgrew the mini part lol)

Rumor, 2 y/o blue merle female

























Roxi, 1 y/o black tri female









































Buddjet, 7 y/o black tri male








































He rides in the cart with me in parades


----------



## CheyAut

Rylie, 2 y/o red merle male

















































Toby, 1 y/o black tri male

















Keno, 9 month red tri male


----------



## Indyhorse

Chey, your dogs are gorgeous! I have seriously gone back and forth on getting a Pyranean Mastiff for a LGD, but I don't think I could stand to raise a LGD in the barn the way you are supposed to, puppies are just too cute!

My aussie is a mini too, Flint, he's 14 years old now and mostly blind and getting deaf, but you'd never guess it. 

Shaved for summer:

















And in fall, full coat:


----------



## CheyAut

Thanks!

I've often thought of getting an LGD for my goats, but I couldn't not have them as a house pet, either! 

Will have to look at home to see your pics since most are blocked at work


----------



## masatisan

Belle:







Charlotte:








I couldn't get any pictures of the Pomeranians because they're kept indoor during the winter.


----------



## snoggle

^^^Quite a few Pyrenees or Pyrenees-mixes on here. I guess the jump from Pyrenees ownership to horse ownership just isn't that big!


----------



## 1dog3cats17rodents

Beautiful dogs everyone! Although some of those beats look more like ponies!


----------



## heyycutter

i dont have any pics on this computer but my barn has 3 german shepards ( Roge, Lance and Chase) and 1 st. bernard named Oliver


----------



## whiskeynoo

this is my dads border collie ben

















he's not the best of workers to be honest (but he gives the best hugs around), but he's only got like that since nel died because she kept him right, ben will do so much work and then he'll run right through the middle of the sheep or cattle 

and this one here is my mams dog lucy  shes not a working dog but shes my little baby. shes VERY protective over me and my mam.


----------



## speedy da fish

Ben is so cute i have a collie too! 
This is Jack, hes nearly 10 years old

when he was a pup








looking all handsome








in the recent snow








silly face!


----------



## kalete

Duke is my baby. He's a Chow-Chow, and not remotely a farm dog.  He does go absolutely insane when any Amish carriages go by on the road, does that count?

Here's a couple pictures of him in the snow, and just for fun, one of my sister's Bichon, Noel.


----------



## hillarymorganstovall




----------



## englishrider

Heres my girl that SHOULD be a farm doggie I need pics of Roxy this is Marley a blue merle mini aussie








That's my red merle(i think) chubby mini aussie in the back


----------



## CheyAut

^ Mini Aussies are the best


----------



## Meagan

Here's my huge vicious beast that always keeps the coyotes away from the pastures.....





Actually, Maisie prefers riding in a backpack when on trails lol!
:lol::wink:


----------



## CheyAut

LOL LOOOOOOOOVE the pink mohawk!!


----------



## Meagan

CheyAut said:


> LOL LOOOOOOOOVE the pink mohawk!!


Thanks  She loves the attention and don't worry, it's just food coloring! lol


----------



## kmacdougall

The German Shepherd is my pride & joy, Rudy, CKC registered and love him to death!! Such a nice dog, not aggressive whatsoever, also great with my horses, rounds them up when they get loose! And yes, in one picture he is wearing a Santa hat <3
And Jake is my boyfriend's dog who will NEVER get near my horse - he's a purebred Nova Scotia Duck Tolling Retriever and he's far too energetic to be near my horse.. he went running in their pasture once and Cody got so sour he ran at him with teeth bared! Jake ran in fear hahah no more of that business.


----------



## ilyTango

Cute dogs, everyone! 

These are our two current dogs-Nina and Casey. Nina's the Border collie, Casey's the Jack Russell. These are the dogs and all their antics. Casey also actually rides on our pony with me, but, sadly, I didn't have a picture of it


----------



## icyhorse

Wow, cute dogs you all have here !, especially the collies. I had three collies but not anymore. Now I have two dogs, one Border Collie and Icelandic Sheepdog mix and his name is Kasper and is 4. years old. And one Dalmatian/Labrador mix, she is turning 2. years old this sunday =)










My Dalmatian mix, Valía.








Valía.
















Kasper.








My old collie was called Tína, and I want to share one pic of her with you.








R.I.P Tína.


----------



## whiskeynoo

we've just got a new pup, as ben isn't a great working dog dad's hopefully gunna teach this pup. she's from a working dog family so hopefully she shouldnt be to hard to train. we've named her nell after our old dog nell because nell was awesome  i'll get a picture next time im at dad's. however bens still my fav because he gives the best hugs


----------



## Squeak

Oh boy... *snicker*

Here we go...

Otis is our only actual farm dog. He rides in the back of the truck, follows us around and "helps" with chores. He's almost 3 years old, a Bloodhound boy 

























Foxy is a 4 year old German Shepherd/Pit Bull mix. She is the queen, extremely jealous, and sooo full of herself.

















Snookie is my baby! A toy rat terrier, now almost 10 years old!

















Sadie is our most challenging rescue. She is terrible. She is very sensitive, she's been beaten. But yet she doesn't listen to anything! She gets in the trash, gets on the counters, jumps the fence, slips her collar, and she has severe separation anxiety. She was returned to the shelter after being adopted, TWICE. She went into the Puppy Prisoner Program, got adopted again, and returned again. She spent her WHOLE life there from when she was born until we took her. I walked in and asked for the dog that had been there the longest... and this is what i got.
















Dylan, is named after Bob Dylan. What an honor, eh? He doesn't even respond to that name. He responds to Pooper, Poopy, Pooty, Pooty Mc Poopy Pants and "begale" - he _hates_ when you call him th at one! He's almost a year old now and one of my coworkers found him drowning in the ditch when he was 4 weeks old. I've had him ever since.

























Johnny Cash is our only registered breeder bred dog that we own. Treeing Walker Coonhound. He is now a year old and "runs" weekly. My guy is an avid **** hunter, but i don't think he's actually shot any in years. He just likes to take the dog out. I only have puppy pics of him on photobucket... he's MUCH bigger now!


----------



## whiskeynoo

so i finally got pics of nel today and i would just like to say she is one hard pup to catch on camera shes so bouncy haha  








this is the only decent one i could get


----------



## Silvera

This is of Lucky, he is a 2.5yr old blue heeler X that likes to herd our horses for us and does an awesome job. Not the best pic of him but the best I can do right now 









This is Dante, he is Lucky's son and is 1.5yrs old. I don't have him anymore. We moved from the farm to an apartment so keeping two dogs wasn't good.


----------



## whiskeynoo

both your dogs are beautiful, sorry to hear about having to get rid of Dante


----------



## Silvera

whiskeynoo said:


> both your dogs are beautiful, sorry to hear about having to get rid of Dante


Thanks!! I love both of them but I have had Lucky the longest. Dante was just to much puppy energy in big dog body to keep up with. He is with an awesome couple who just adore him and can give him everything he needs. I'm happy for him and Lucky is happier (after the depression wore off) because I can spend more time with him and take him for good walks.


----------



## mct97

This is Ella, she loves to jump in water troughs! She recently (about a month ago) got hit by a car so is missing a bunch of teeth and looks rather silly but is doing great! She is the sweetest girl. She is a one-year-old golden retriever.


----------



## armydogs

he's not exactly a farm dog, but here is our current dog. he is as best we can tell a german wirehair pointer. he was found on one of the gun ranges at ft polk, la (my husbands last duty station). we have had him since december, and he made the trip over seas with us. 

remington









the love of my life unfortunately could not make the trip with us, as it was going to cost to much to ship her over. but we found a great home for her, and get updates all the time. she is a 5 year old mantle great dane. 

grace


----------



## ToHotToTrot

we have farm cats lol ;D


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl

This is Tanner. He is a 5yr old Yellow Lab. He does it all with love and grace!!! He'll herd cattle, swim with the kids, fetch, guard the live stock, guard the house, entertain the hubby, run behind the 4 wheelers for miles, let the children torture him with chicks, and he gives the best hugs and kisses around!!! 

We've had him since he was 3 mths old and he couldn't be more a true member of this family.


----------



## farmpony84

That dog has a chicken on it's head!


----------



## poundinghooves

Heres the love of my life, Dixie May Belle, a Great Pyrenees Labrador mix (pretty sure about that). I'm on dogforum... anybody else?


----------

